# looking at starting my own valeting buisness,any advice / help?



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi, im not sure if this is in the right room or not? If not then im sorry.
Ive been valeting/detailing for around 5 years now for a company and have decided that id like to start up on my own, ive seen a few setups for sale on ebay including a van for sale with most things you need.Not sure if its going to be alot cheaper this way or not.
What i wanted to know is how people started off and what they used, not expecting to make huge money to start with but to just get out there and get my name about.
Do most people use a hot or cold pressure washer for there work? as ive always used a hot one in the past as it makes like alot easier?
How did you find the best way to get work coming in? printing off lots of flyers and posting them out? or traveling about to garages etc to get work.
Sorry about all the questions there are just so many things to sort out before getting out there


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Use the search function mate, there is loads of advice on this topic. About 30 pages worth of reading if I remember correctly


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

As we had to sort out as well mate, sorry for the kind of abrupt answer but dont think there will be many telling you how to market your business and the way you should be heading to get your feet off the ground....you have to understand the majority of supporters on here have set their businesses up completely off their own back, which as you can appreciate is hard work....

Now advice in terms of tools regarding hot or cold pressure washer, or which is the best wet vac etc I cant see being a problem but expect many answers on that front....


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

If you've been valeting/detailing for a company for 5 years why are you asking what you need, don't you already know after 5 years......


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

JAISCOSSIE said:


> Hi, im not sure if this is in the right room or not? If not then im sorry.
> Ive been valeting/deleting for around 5 years now for a company and have decided that id like to start up on my own, ive seen a few setups for sale on ebay including a van for sale with most things you need.Not sure if its going to be alot cheaper this way or not.
> What i wanted to know is how people started off and what they used, not expecting to make huge money to start with but to just get out there and get my name about.
> Do most people use a hot or cold pressure washer for there work? as ive always used a hot one in the past as it makes like alot easier?
> ...


What type of valeting will you offer? Car wash type valeting or professional valeting?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

A.B said:


> What type of valeting will you offer? Car wash type valeting or professional valeting?


I'm more interested in the deleting he does tbh :lol::lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

30 pages here fella.

Grab a coffee http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=9987


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

imo posting flyers is a waste of time as people get them posted through there door everyday so tend to chuck them straight in the bin,your best advertising is word of mouth


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

PootleFlump said:


> If you've been valeting/detailing for a company for 5 years why are you asking what you need, don't you already know after 5 years......


Just about setting up on your own to be honest and the best way to get work coming in even if in small amounts.Ive never worked on my own before always for someone else.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

as above, have a search round the forum there is loads of info out there on this subject


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

A.B said:


> What type of valeting will you offer? Car wash type valeting or professional valeting?


Will be more professional valeting/detailing. Am very fussy and can do a good job, have also done some machine polishing so could maybe include that in with what i do to.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i'd advise doing more than 'some' machine polishing before offering it in your services, more experience the better


----------



## 2.0conv (Jan 26, 2009)

Try e-factor for proper business advice


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

2.0conv said:


> Try e-factor for proper business advice


Thank you ill give them a look.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

If there's any other valeters in your area I would check out their pricing and set yours accordingly to begin with, obviously don't go too low or high because you'll either get no work and go broke or get work but end up spending more than your earning and go broke, you need to find a middle ground. I've had alot of interest from some who've seen me doing peoples cars but are put off by my prices, their not stupidly high particularly considering the high level of service they're getting from me but most it seems are happy with a £5 slap and dash from their local hand car wash rather than spending a bit extra and having someone who knows what they're doing come and do a much better job. Alot of people seem to see me as an over priced version of their beloved hand car wash as they don't really know the difference, although when someone is happy to spend the extra and have their car done properly by me I have had return work from them, it's just getting the customers that's the hard bit, once you have some regular customers and they're happy with the work you do they'll start to tell other people and you'll begin to get work off the back of that.


----------

